# Cruze Diesel - by Cars.Com



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You know it's a good car when this is the only criticism that is being made:



> Major blunder, Chevy. Nothing makes the case for a modern clean diesel as effectively as experiencing one, and with this car's minimal badging, people won't know they're experiencing the Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel — the black smoke it's not putting out, the odor it's not producing and the traffic it's not clogging. I think the car will prove itself, but it could use some help.


2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel: Quick Drive - KickingTires


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

They should do a large vinyl overlay on the doors that says *DIESEL* like the eary Volts


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

How about a rear bumper sticker that says: *"That Stink You Smell was a Fart, Not My Clean Diesel Cruze"* ...whatcha' think GM?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:th_coolio: C D C :1poke:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

He claims that performance tapers off at highway speeds? Did he leave the handbrake on or something? Highway speed is where the diesel shines and overtaking is rapid, unless the US diesel has far different performance to the Korean engine in the Aussie Cruze?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Where are all the user MPG reports I expect to see?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Where are all the user MPG reports I expect to see?


It is costing me less than $30 per week on fuel for my normal driving, that is the only figure that matters to me!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife is averaging about 42 MPG for round trip rush hour commute with a few stops and stops on the interstate for road construction of about 55 miles each way, and she does not drive the car like a hypermiler, she drives it like she has some place to be. I on the other hand can get 50+ MPG out of the same trip not in rush hour.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rescueswimmer, how does your wife like the diesel as a DD?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

she loves it. She likes that it sounds "mean" as she puts it. Not like a little 4 banger. LOL. I like that it feels heavier than the the eco we had. If that makes sense. It drives different than any other Cruze I had driven. I'm happy with the MPG and that was calculated not the DIC it was about 1.5 MPG lower than the DIC was showing.


----------

